# Bagged pork rinds as dog treats?



## gapeach

Are these ok for dogs to eat as treats? I bought some yesterday and have given Sammi a couple but I read on ask.com that pork rinds are bad for dogs. This was just somebody's opinion. Does anyone know? I don't want to give her something that is harmful. I stood in the grocery yesterday reading ingredients in dog treats. Most all of them have soy, corn and wheat flour which we think she is allergic to. We have removed it from her diet altogether.


----------



## Smalltowngirl

Since I do 'low carb', pork rinds are my main snack. I have one dog that is allergic to corn & wheat plus she has inflammatory bowel disease. Both of my dogs just love them & have shown no adverse effects in the last 3 yrs. 
I always thought that they are less likely to be contaminated since they are human food grade.


----------



## gapeach

Thanks, that makes me feel better. The person who was replying said that they could give dogs and cats pancreatitis. Now I am wondering if they were meaning the home made kind.


----------



## Smalltowngirl

I never heard that and like I said, they get them as snacks with no problems. One is a bigger boy of 63# and the other is a smaller girl of 22#. 

I give them each one rind; sometimes broken into smaller pieces if it's too big to easily eat. I suppose any food could be a problem if given in a large quantity but with moderation you should be fine IMO.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Check on the fat levels. Excessive fat CAN give dogs pancreatitis. That is a serious problem. Otherwise, in small amounts, they'd probably be ok. I have toy dogs at the moment, I wouldn't give them more than about an almond size glob of additional fat to their diet on any given day. You can give large dogs about a TBS of fat reasonably safely. 

So, just pay attention and give small bits as a treat and don't overload their systems.


----------



## gapeach

Thanks....we had some lamb bites, 100% lamb. I got them at Big Lots. They were great but they don't have them anymore. We give her bites of cheese and lots of rawhide and sometimes little bits of lunch meat.


----------



## Haven

Mine like them - just have to check the label since some flavors have sugar and mono sodium glutamate added.


----------



## Elsbet

Our vet is very, very suspicious of any kind of processed meats. I'd be very careful with the porkrinds, like Haven said- look for sugar and MSG, autolyzed yeast, etc.

I make our dog treats at home. I get rice and tapioca and sweet potato flours at the Asian market, home grown eggs, canned pumpkin, and some olive oil. Just mix the ingredients to a nice dough (I don't use a recipe, just kind of throw stuff together til it looks right), pat it out on waxed paper to dog biscuit thickness, and cut it with a pizza cutter into dog biscuits. Bake at 364 until light brown on top.
Don't mix garlic in, because garlic can make dogs anemic, but you can put a little cheese in for extra flavor, especially a little romano or something strongly scented. Ground flax seed is awesome to add, as well. Just a couple of tablespoons or so to a batch will do well.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I've made my own dog treats. I get liver free from a rancher near here. I run it in the food processor, mix in eggs, a bit of corn meal to thicken it and some flavorings. I bake it on a tray until pretty dry and leathery and slice it in strips. I used to use it for bait in the dog show ring, now for treats and would use it for clicker training too. They love it. Done right *I* love it too. My dogs had to share on the show circuit, the high protein was a great snack, as long as it was fresh!


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I would not give a dog pork rinds. They are hog fat/skin, that's deep fried in more fat. That's way too much fat for a dog. Also avoid any packaged dog treats that are made in China. There have been too many recalls on them.


----------



## lasergrl

That is definitely a cause of pancreatitis. Some breeds are more prone like terriers and schnauzers. I wouldn't risk that no matter what breed. Panceatitis is painful expensive to treat and potentially fatal.


----------



## gapeach

I sure don't want to take that chance.
My dil's dog got pancreatits from eating a greasy paper towel. She stole it off the kitchen counter. 10 hrs later she was having surgery to take the greasy paper towel out of her stomach. $1200 at the emergency vet for the surgery and the vet called it pancreatitis.

My husband can eat them. He loves them.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

A few won't hurt the dogs. Most of the fat has been rendered out, but they are salty and salt isn't good for dogs.

So, the occasional taste won't hurt, but don't give very many of them.


----------



## Tracy

Tons of sodium, fried. Not okay for dog treats!
Dog already dealing with issues you have posted about numerous times.


----------



## gapeach

I gave the pork rinds to my husband. He likes them.

I found lamb hide for treats yesterday. It is all natural.


----------



## pug john

GrannyCarol said:


> Check on the fat levels. Excessive fat CAN give dogs pancreatitis. That is a serious problem. Otherwise, in small amounts, they'd probably be ok. I have toy dogs at the moment, I wouldn't give them more than about an almond size glob of additional fat to their diet on any given day. You can give large dogs about a TBS of fat reasonably safely.
> 
> So, just pay attention and give small bits as a treat and don't overload their systems.


Oh so being that fat is the most nutritious thing a body can eat, just keep them on processed foods fat free ? No ! I give my Pugs real fat all the time and they are 
very healthy. Lard is gods food


----------



## pug john

Elsbet said:


> Our vet is very, very suspicious of any kind of processed meats. I'd be very careful with the porkrinds, like Haven said- look for sugar and MSG, autolyzed yeast, etc.
> 
> I make our dog treats at home. I get rice and tapioca and sweet potato flours at the Asian market, home grown eggs, canned pumpkin, and some olive oil. Just mix the ingredients to a nice dough (I don't use a recipe, just kind of throw stuff together til it looks right), pat it out on waxed paper to dog biscuit thickness, and cut it with a pizza cutter into dog biscuits. Bake at 364 until light brown on top.
> Don't mix garlic in, because garlic can make dogs anemic, but you can put a little cheese in for extra flavor, especially a little romano or something strongly scented. Ground flax seed is awesome to add, as well. Just a couple of tablespoons or so to a batch will do well.


Like MD`s, I would stay away from vets at all cost. They are pharma 
salesman just like our human MD quacks. ......$ is their god


----------



## Danaus29

8 year old FIDO post. Elsbet hasn't logged on in 6 years. 
I'm sorry you've never found a good vet.


----------

